# My Girl is All Moved In!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well what a freaking week it's been! My girl moved in officially on Sunday and we both work mon-friday so it's been pretty hectic around here recently. I just wanted to take a minute to thank all the guys that came out and helped me clear out some of the clutter around my place and took advantage of a few sweet deals i had! Thanks guys. Now the real adventure begins with having not only a room mate for the first time, my girlfriend living with me. Can you guys please tell me something? Why the hell does EVERYTHING have to go into a basket of some sort? What is the problem with loose articles on the table like my wallet and keys? Wow only 4 days and those damn baskets are already bugging me! lol

Oh yeah I still have that cool looking playstation sign if anyone wants it... $50OBO and it's yours!!!!  (check it out here)

Thanks guys!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, sounds like your girl is similar to my wife. She likes everything in it's place as well. It does reduce the look of clutter though.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess everybody is different cause i do not have baskets for everything lol i also have my keys and wallet on the table, i am glad i dont have a roomate lol
Welcome to your new life and experience, u will learn something new everyday and remember have patience


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait till you find out how much more tissue you are going to start going through 

And wait till the baskets get replaced by Ikea bins, which get replaced by something else which will then get replaced again by new baskets :bigsmile:


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike,

Remeber before you argue about something that is petty: You can be right or happy, but not both. 

Curtis


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Mike,

Key to a successful and harmonious relationship... COMPROMISE! 

Goodluck!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

YellowTail said:


> Mike,
> 
> Key to a successful and harmonious relationship... COMPROMISE!
> 
> Goodluck!


Just don't always give in... It's good to have a balance of compromise !

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll never get the basket within a basket within a basket within a basket thing I see in some bathrooms...I guess its supposed to be decorative? LOL.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cpool said:


> Mike,
> 
> Remeber before you argue about something that is petty: You can be right or happy, but not both.
> 
> Curtis


Hahaha yep isn't that the truth! lol No really she's great and I'm so happy to have her here! Plus she's only asked me to sell 1 fish tank, and that was the one that was empty! That's gotta count for something!

Thanks everyone for the great comments!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

one thing you'll learn real quick is that you have to learn real quick to not let things like that bug you 


that is the main thing to know about moving in with a girl


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Screw baskets, a nice piece of furniture is the way to go! Like a nice teak or rosewood sideboard with drawers for keys, junk and such! I'm sure she'll be on that page in no time Mike 

Congrats on the move in


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Screw baskets, a nice piece of furniture is the way to go! Like a nice teak or rosewood sideboard with drawers for keys, junk and such! I'm sure she'll be on that page in no time Mike
> 
> Congrats on the move in


Thanks Kameko!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

baskets are good, it's for organization, you will just have to live with that.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

tip 1: do as you are told. it makes life easier.
tip 2: dont question baskets. it makes life easier. 
tip 3: try to organize your own stuff, or she will organize it for you. it makes life easier.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you just need to teach her that an aquarium painted black on the back and sides when turned with the clear part to the wall can work just like a basket...........but bigger!


----------

